# Die Tribute von Panem - Mockingjay Teil 1 - Erster deutscher Trailer



## FlorianStangl (16. September 2014)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Die Tribute von Panem - Mockingjay Teil 1 - Erster deutscher Trailer* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Die Tribute von Panem - Mockingjay Teil 1 - Erster deutscher Trailer


----------



## Wut-Gamer (16. September 2014)

10 Dinge, die uns an Kinofilmen nerven:
1.) Dritte Teile einer Trilogie künstlich aufblasen und zweiteilen, damit man noch ein viertes mal Kasse machen kann...


----------



## donma08 (16. September 2014)

Naja, wenn so ist wie bei HP (dem die Aufteilung imo gut getan hat) hab ich nix dagegen. Wenns aber so übertrieben wie beim Hobbit, brauch ichs auch net ^^


----------



## Luki777 (16. September 2014)

Habe die Bücher gelesen und auch die beiden ersten Filme angeschaut die mir sehr gut gefallen haben.
Dass das dritte Buch jetzt auf zwei Filme aufgeteilt wurde gefällt mir überhaupt nicht. Fande das dritte Buch nämlich inhaltlich eher zäh und langweilig.


----------



## Wynn (3. Oktober 2014)

Wut-Gamer schrieb:


> 10 Dinge, die uns an Kinofilmen nerven:
> 1.) Dritte Teile einer Trilogie künstlich aufblasen und zweiteilen, damit man noch ein viertes mal Kasse machen kann...



Storymässig passiert wie in Twilight Band 4 soviel da müssen sie in 2 teile rausbringen nur werden manche sachen wohl aus den film rausgeschnitten weil sonst der film fsk18 wär 



Spoiler



kinder die mit einer gezielten sprengung umgebracht werden, folter, mord usw


----------

